# Britpop revisited



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Whether it was by design or coincidence, I recently downloaded a 90s Alternative playlist from Apple Music and have been playing this in the car for a few weeks. At the same time, I had Pulp's Reading Festival concert pop up on my YouTube page. This started a process of me digging out old Stone Roses, Suede, Oasis etc. songs and playlists and I haven't stopped since. When you consider other bands in the 90s who didn't necessarily fall under the Britpop banner but were having a golden age at the time, like Radiohead, Ride, Supergrass (I am being a bit Oxford-biased here!), Manic Street Preachers, Nirvana, Pearl Jam and even Metallica with the Black album, the 90s were pretty cool.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Plenty of great bands in the 90s. Probably the best music decade for me, but my Spotify recap said I listen to more 00s.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

The 90s will never die.... I go for drives with Jarvis ****er in my ears


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

+1 for the music in the 90’s

So much talent and so many genres of music in the era that stand the test of time even now they sound so good

Even loads of modern music has backing riffs and nods to 90’s music! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My era, late 80's/early 90's, saw so many bands at the time.

Probably more indie/grunge than Britpop, although i did see the Stone Roses in a half packed Bristol Bierkellar on the Made of Stone single release and later at the Blackpool Empress Ballroom which was packed. I was right at the front and my little head pops up on the DVD :lol:

My Bloody Valentine at the Bierkellar was still the best band/gig i've even been to. Ears rang for a week, and that was before they turned the volume up at later gigs.

Oh, and Mudhoney were/are so much better than Nirvana


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It’s my era, but the wrong scene. Loved anything heavy or fast and aggressive. Britpop wasn’t that and neither was their mainstream antics.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This piece of 90's loveliness popped up on my playlist this morning. If Ziggy Stardust and Motley Crue's "On With the Show" had an illegitimate love baby and named it Grunge...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Right era for me as well but not my style. I was a teen in the 90s and was a huge metal fan (still am). The likes of Oasis did nothing for me then and still nothing now, most of that era of popular music I just didn't listen to. 

That said there were some great bands and albums in that period. Metallica became gigantic with the 'black' album and their subsequent albums Load and Re-Load I thought were good. Pantera, Sepultura, Machine Head, Korn, Marilyn Manson etc. All took off hugely throughout the decade!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey fellow metal brothers! For me, slayer always killed it live. The most intense gig was the haunted and god forbid in a tiny sweaty festering room. People overlook the 90's in terms of music, but there was some good stuff about. Machine head, fear factory, cannibal corpse in their stride, cradle of filth. Loads of good stuff.
Not sure what I'd do without music. Whatever tugs your rug is all good. Used to be blinkered by metal, now I'm much more open-minded.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My one over riding memory of great gigs from the very early 90's, might even have been the last year of the 80's, was i dont know how many people rammed into a tiny football club bar to see The Hamsters - Blues rock, Hendrix etc - and by the end of the night they had everyone, including venue staff in the palm of their hands.
Guitarist doing a solo on one of the bench seats with about 15 people around him, next to him. Bass player outside and about 50 yards up the field and the drummer was there somewhere but couldn't see him.

Immense night out and to this day one of the best gigs i've ever been to and i've been to some epic ones


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was it just the Hamsters, or the Hamsters From Hell?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't worry, i've just googled and it was the Hamsters :thumb:

It's just we have a local band called the Hamsters From Hell that have been gong for decades.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

President Swirl said:


> Hey fellow metal brothers! For me, slayer always killed it live. The most intense gig was the haunted and god forbid in a tiny sweaty festering room. People overlook the 90's in terms of music, but there was some good stuff about. Machine head, fear factory, cannibal corpse in their stride, cradle of filth. Loads of good stuff.
> Not sure what I'd do without music. Whatever tugs your rug is all good. Used to be blinkered by metal, now I'm much more open-minded.


Of course. Fear Factory and the Demanufacture album, COF were good but I prefer their 2000s onwards stuff. They just refined their sound. Same as Dimmi Borgir.

I bet The Haunted were savage. I saw Napalm Death some years back. A sweaty, eat bleeding gig but so much fun. \m/


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Alex, was lucky also to see Motorhead. Went to see napalm death at the academy 2 in Brum years ago. Great gig. Maiden are my favourite. The best artist I've been introduced to in the last 20 years has to be Devin Townsend.
The moshing is all done in my mind now. Don't have the back for a sepultura or kreator pit anymore!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah the mosh pit. My first ever gig was New Model Army in 1985, supported by the Psycho Surgeons. My mate who i met up with at the gig asked "do i want to be deafened or beat to sh*t". As a sweet young lad, i chose to be deafened (for a week). It was still the better choice of the two at the time. The great unwashed, topless, smacking hell out of each other. Went in for the kill next time i saw them, but the stink of other people's sweat then lingers on you all night :lol:


----------

